# European Health Insurance Cards EHIC



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Folks,
Check your EHIC cards because 1,500,000 are due to expire between Sept,08 and March,09. They are only valid for 5 years. I thought they were like driving licences and lasted for a long time and I very nearly got caught out as mine expired end November. Easy to renew, just consult the back of the card.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just looked and ours expire 2010 (made us look though thanks) 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Shingi, Ours had expired on 1st Sept. I just called the 0845 605 0707 helpline and a lady took our details and said that our new cards would arrive in 7 to 10 days time. 
Thanks for the reminder.
Colin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I tried to renew online as their web site said it was better to do it that way!!! However the online renewal or even getting first card was not working yesterday. So looks like I will have to use the 0845 number! Which I hate when 01 and 02 numbers are free!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Rita, try 0191 212 7500


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the other phone number.

However I had another try at the online site and this time it worked.

It is:

http://www.nhs.uk/Healthcareabroad/Pages/Healthcareabroad.aspx

incase anyone would like it.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

zulurita said:


> I tried to renew online as their web site said it was better to do it that way!!! However the online renewal or even getting first card was not working yesterday. So looks like I will have to use the 0845 number! Which I hate when 01 and 02 numbers are free!


Hi
Try www.saynoto0870.com for an alternative number.

Ron


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Having managed to renew my card and my friends online on Monday. the two new cards arrived yesterday! that was very quick


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Shingi,

Thanks for the reminder, its things like this that get overlooked. The photo driving licences have a 10 yr life. 

So can I ask you remind me again in 2016, only joking honest.

Ian


----------

